# nice hour and half out



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

those are some good size birds! Id grill them but that is just me.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nah frying them quickly each side served with salads the way to go lol


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I was thinking more of rubbed with honey and seasoned spicy, wrapped with bacon and let them ride a while.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm might try that, coated it in wholegrain mustard and grilled it before and that was nice


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Made me hungry time for supper!!


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice shootin'!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just fixed the double post.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super fine shooting my friend...enjoy the tasty birds..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shooting! Makes me hungry and wish I was a better shot lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers Charles and thanks lads


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Hunting for your dinner is SO cool. And how it should be in my opinion. Well done.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Yummy.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shooting!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im with grilling as well. YUM !


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

Thats just sad! Not the dead doves...The fact that you got more dove than I did this year and I was using a 12 Gage Shotgun!!!!!!! Very nice shooting my friend!!! We had so much rain this year the birds didn't have to go any where to eat drink and roost. Judy & I just got to go half a day this year. We both got two dove each. Only way thats a meal is if your on a diet!!


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

Speaking of dove...I have this beautiful Blue Indian Ring Neck Parrot and she is a real biter and will draw blood and some profanitys from me. I havent been able to cure her of this bad behavior. So I brought in one of my dead dove and said "Bad BIRD!" to the dove and popped the head off of the dove!! My bird has not bitten me since. Go figure???


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL, some of those birds can be intimidating for sure. Had a GF with a McCall, big blue colorful bird. But he would take a bite out of you given the chance. I thought about him as a meal more than once.


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

Smothered in tomatoe sauce and slow baked in the oven!


----------

